# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  درایور مودم گیگابایت

## navid_gh

سلام ببخشید باز مزاحم میشم اگه میشه لینک دانلود Gigabyte Internal Fax Modem V.92 / V.90 56 K
رو بزاره من دهنم سرویس شد از بس دنبالش گشتم
خیلی ممنون در ضمن لینوکسم Suse 9.2 است .

----------


## azade eskandari

با سلام
من احتياج به درايور اينترنال مودم گيگابايت در wine xpدارم .اگه داريد واسم بفرستيد.پيشاپيش از لطفتون ممنونم.

----------


## kitten

> سلام ببخشید باز مزاحم میشم اگه میشه لینک دانلود Gigabyte Internal Fax Modem V.92 / V.90 56 K
> رو بزاره من دهنم سرویس شد از بس دنبالش گشتم
> خیلی ممنون در ضمن لینوکسم Suse 9.2 است .


سلام به شما 
باید اول نوع چیپست درایور مودمت را مشخص کنی که از شما مثل ماله من 
hsf
است بعد تو این سایت میتونی دانلود کنی
www.linuxant.com
من با یکی از درایور های این سایت مودمم را به کار انداختم اما هنوز یه کم مشکل دارم به isp





> با سلام
> من احتياج به درايور اينترنال مودم گيگابايت در wine xpدارم .اگه داريد واسم بفرستيد.پيشاپيش از لطفتون ممنونم.


دوست عزیز این جا فروم لینوکس است تا ویندوز

----------

